# Planted Flex Journal



## dcn (Oct 22, 2017)

I wanted to try keeping shrimps for first time so I bought a 15G Flex. This will be a journal on my success (or failure), will be interesting so see how this turns out.

Oct19, 2019 First Fillup, Just added plants (Thanks April!)










Plants 
Staurogyne Repens
Eleocharis Acicularis
Sagittaria Subulata 
Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis
Hygrophila Siamensis 53B
Java Fern Narrow
Helanthium Quadricostatus
Limnophilla Hippuridoides
Cryptocorne Wendtii Green

Equipment
50W Heater 
Tropica 60 CO2 kit

- - -

Oct24, 2019

More Plants! (Thanks again April!) 
Upgraded to Fluval 95 Co2 System
Added a cheap Amazon LED to add more light!









New Plants 
Anubias Nana
Anubias Barteri
Bucephandra - Wavy Green
Althernanthera Reinekii - Pink

- - -

Nov.2 2019

Growth? a little bit

1 More Plant! Lobelia Cardinalis










- - -

Nov. 13 2019

Trimmed background 
Replaced Hairgrass with Athernanthera Reinekki - Mini
New Bucephalandra-Red (Thanks April)










I figured aquarium wall is wasted real estate, better to grow plants than to grow algae.










Turned out pretty nice, doesnt shade the plants below. Depending on how these Buces so, I may fill the wall up more.


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow thatis looking lush. I love what you did with the buces on the glass there and I might steal that for when I set up my33 gallon long hehe.

What type of shrimp are you going to get?


----------



## dcn (Oct 22, 2017)

I have 2 bamboo shrimp, 15 amano, 10 Crystal red, and about 100 various neocardina culls from Tim.

I know you're not supposed to mix varieties, but its my first Shrimp Tank, so I am expecting mass casualties as I learn. Wanted some cheap and easy shrimp to learn.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

dcn said:


> I have 2 bamboo shrimp, 15 amano, 10 Crystal red, and about 100 various neocardina culls from Tim.
> 
> I know you're not supposed to mix varieties, but its my first Shrimp Tank, so I am expecting mass casualties as I learn. Wanted some cheap and easy shrimp to learn.


First off, that tank looks pretty awesome after one month of growth! Second, the only issue I see is that when you mix CRS w RCS you end up with parameters that either suit one or the other. For the most part CRS likes cooler water, and RCS likes warmer water. If you compromise then you end up with parameters that aren't ideal for either. Otherwise neocaridina mixing only matters when you are trying to breed for specific traits...If not culls are a good idea. RCS are pretty easy though - just do your regular maintenance and they will almost always breed.


----------



## dcn (Oct 22, 2017)

1 Month Update










I see about 5 Berried Neocardinas, and maybe 15 more with various sized saddles. Excited for the population explosion!

So.. I havent seen the 2 bamboo shrimp in while, and I havent been waking up to uprooted plants for a week now.... RIP?

Plants, recovering from unknown nutrient deficiency. Had been following the tropica App, and giving half recommended dosage of Tropica Premium.

-Limnophila new growth was growing smaller and smaller, and turning white and shriveling up. 
-Staurogyne, stopped growing and old leaves were yellowing

New Daily Fertilizer Regime
1mL Tropica Premium fertilizer
1mL Tropica Specialist fertilizer
Upped CO2 from 1bubble/5seconds only when lights on, to 1bubble/2second 24/7

Limnophila growing healthy new growth
Staurogyne started growing again, but yellow in old growth hasnt gone away.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tank is looking lush and healthy. The shrimp will love it in there. You WILL have a shrimp explosion with all that ground cover. Excellent work!

Best regards,

Stuart




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Just curious, what ‘cheap Amazon light’ did you buy? Is this in addition to the stock Flex light (or just as a replacement)? Enquiring minds would like to know.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcn (Oct 22, 2017)

CRS Fan said:


> Just curious, what 'cheap Amazon light' did you buy? Is this in addition to the stock Flex light (or just as a replacement)? Enquiring minds would like to know.


In Addition to Stock Flex Light.

I put it in front of the stock light to give my foreground plants a bit more light.

I discovered that the curved glass of the flex also reflects the light hitting the glass back into the aquarium in the foreground area.

I have the 15G Flex, so it fits perfectly in lid










Was $16.99 when I bought it. Guess they raised price.


----------



## dcn (Oct 22, 2017)

Bucephalandra Wall!


----------



## dcn (Oct 22, 2017)

2 month Update










Fluval 95g CO2 canister finally ran out, Upgraded to 24Oz Paintball Canister which can be seen in background. Badlands Paintball filled tank for 11$


----------



## dcn (Oct 22, 2017)

3 Month Update


----------



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

WOW, that"s a full tank of plants. Are you planning on dong a trim any time soon, or are you going to keep it lush and full?


----------



## dcn (Oct 22, 2017)

dr fox said:


> WOW, that"s a full tank of plants. Are you planning on dong a trim any time soon, or are you going to keep it lush and full?


Been trimming this tank, then re-planting in my guppy tank, and fluval chi.

Considering upgrading to a megaflex(30gal) or turning my 250Gal into a planted tank


----------



## Marillion (Aug 6, 2019)

Wow. That must be one of the most heavily planted tanks I have ever seen! Looks beautiful though. Congrats to you!


----------

